# My first video - overhead belt drive miniature shaper



## mklotz (Mar 30, 2008)

I finally spent the time to discover what that funny movie camera icon on my camera was all about. I had known that it could take videos but was reluctant to jump in since I'm a better still photographer than videographer - a fact painfully demonstrated by this, my first video.

After finishing some of the PMR machine tool models, I wanted to see how they ran with overhead belt drive so I built a prototype, driven by an electric motor. This allowed me to work out the bugs in the belt drive assemblies and provided a small, easily transported demonstrator for shows and the middle school lectures I give.

I didn't attempt a voice over, as John does so professionally, since I was too occupied trying to hold the camera still. In the future I'll work on that and provide better lighting so more detail can be seen. Consider this my proof of concept.

At the moment I'm sitting here staring at the postage stamp-sized memory card on my desk trying to get my mind around how that much information could possibly fit onto that miniscule scrap of plastic.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE7ghTt0fJk[/ame]


----------



## jgarrett (Mar 30, 2008)

Marv, I think you did a good job. That is a neat little arrangement.
And that little postage stamp??? 99% of it is just packaging!!! I took one apart one time.
Julian G.


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 30, 2008)

Great job Marv!!!


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 30, 2008)

Watch out Spielberg, Marv's into movies.

Great job there Marv, and the machinery is out of this world. 
I must try and do a longer project myself sometime.

On my Fuji camera, I find I can get on a 1 gig card, about 50 pics and 3 to 4 mins of vid at the same time. I don't use it for anything other than workshop work now, other than a few piccies around the house.
Pretty soon you will be able to make a full length feature on one of those miniscule cards.

John


----------



## rake60 (Mar 30, 2008)

It's great to see that on video Marv!

You do know that ""miniscule scrap of plastic" can be erased 
to take videos of a few of your engines is action don't you?
We'd LOVE to see them in action!

Rick


----------



## lathe nut (Mar 30, 2008)

Marv, that is way to cool, that's a lot of work there fellow, that little shaper would be a cute snap shot sitting on the vise of my 24" HD Cincinnati shaper or on the SB or even the Atlas, I love shapers, thanks for sharing, Cando


----------



## Bernd (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice Marv. A bit of a darker background would make the models stand out better. And that background music.  

What kind of camera did you use and what is the format that it produces?

Bernd


----------



## mklotz (Mar 31, 2008)

Rick,

Yes, I know they're erasable. I'll try my hand soon (right after WESTEC is over) on some engine videos. Any particular engine you're interested in seeing run?

Lathe nut,

Here's a better picture of the shaper before it was fitted into the demonstrator.







Bernd,

The music is _Nozze di Figaro_, you Philistine.  Saturday is always opera day at our house.

The camera is a Canon A630 with a one gig memory card that allows me about 8.5 minutes of video in, IIRC, Quicktime format.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 31, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Rick,
> 
> Yes, I know they're erasable. I'll try my hand soon (right after WESTEC is over) on some engine videos. Any particular engine you're interested in seeing run?



I'd love to see your Poppin running!
I knocked mine off the table almost two months 
ago and haven't been able to get to run since. 

Rick


----------

